# New to tying jigs!



## 00 mod (Nov 24, 2011)

I am just in the start up process of tying my own jigs! here is my very first ever! nothing like quality products and a full skirt! I am using gamakatsu hooks and at least 4 tabs of skirts on all my jigs! Much better than ANY store bought jigs you can find! I have been buying them from the guy who is teaching me to tie for a couple years, and now its time to do my own!







Soon I am going to sell all of my store bought jigs for a really good price, so keep your eyes out on the "sell it" section!

Jeff


----------



## LonLB (Nov 24, 2011)

That's the only way to do them....Yourself. 8) 

I buy jig heads from Lurecraft. Unpainted heads with owner or gammy hooks. They are so stinkin' cheap, that not only can I create my own colors, _and_ have a more flared jig, but I also save a bunch of money.


There are instances when I prefer a thinned out skirt though. Sometimes I'll trim the front section of skirt material short to flare it out....Short enough it doesn't flow towards the back of the jig.


I'm going to start using rubber this winter. More a mix of rubber/silicone. I need to make a whole new batch. I've about empty my jig box fishing in the creek in the back yard.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 26, 2011)

Im not tying my own Bass Jigs like you are but I do tie my own Crappie Jigs and find it to be a much more worth while effort and considerably cost effective too. The best part is that I can tie them up in the sizes and patterns that happen to be the hot ticket at the moment. As you know, if you Crappie fish with Jigs much, they can rival the even the most finicky Trout when testing your patience and resolve to fill your stinger. I mean if you aint snagging and breaking off a few on every trip out, then your probably just fishing and not catchin'! :lol:


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 3, 2011)

First fish on my hand tied jigs!






not huge, but a monumental occasion for me!

Jeff


----------



## Brine (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats Jeff. That's great. =D>


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 4, 2011)

my second batch of jigs that I tied up for a friend!





he wanted an exact copy of my first one.....need to get the black weed guards in!
















he wanted some brown colors!

Jeff


----------



## LonLB (Dec 4, 2011)

really like those!! good job =D>


----------



## bulldog (Dec 4, 2011)

Look great. Great job.


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is the last one I couldn't get to load earlier!

Jeff


----------



## JonBoatfever (Dec 6, 2011)

Those are awesome!


----------



## bulldog (Dec 6, 2011)

I really like how thick the skirts are. I think that makes a very big difference. When you start selling those, let me know for sure.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 6, 2011)

How much does it cost you to make one? Do you have a list of supplies you need to order?


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 6, 2011)

Because I make the skirts so thick and I have not started pouring my own head YET, the cost per jig is around $2.75-$3.00 each. Plus the time it takes me to tie them. As per the rules set forth on this forum, I did not post these to try and sell. I am pretty new at this obviously and slow at tying them compared to people that have been doing these forever! I cannot pump out a lot of these in a timely manor and am only doing this as a hobby and for myself and friends that want them. The guy who is teaching me has been doing it forever and can make them much quicker than I. 

I will post his website only if admin allows.......

Jeff


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Dec 18, 2011)

Very good job on those jigs. I cast my own bullets and I may need to find a mold for casting up some jig heads. Thanks for posting about your hobby. I may have to expand my hobbies in the near future. There must be some web site that explains the basics of tying your own jigs......


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 19, 2011)

Possibly so, I haven't really checked because I have a friend who is guiding me. He has been tying for 20 yrs, so there is nothing on the web that could help me as much as he has!

Jeff


----------



## fender66 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm definitely going to have to start doing that. I've wanted to for over a year...just haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Can you offer any advice on the tools you use and maybe a picture or two. I could add this to my late Christmas list for my wife.


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 20, 2011)

When I get home tonight, I will take a picture of everything and describe why/what I use!

Jeff


----------



## HOUSE (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow those turned out great. You don't make the skirts too, do you? They look great!


----------



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2011)

00 mod said:


> When I get home tonight, I will take a picture of everything and describe why/what I use!
> 
> Jeff



Awesome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 21, 2011)

Worked really late last night...its our busiest time of the year! When I get home tonight I will try again! LOL. Sorry for the delay.


I buy the skirts in 10 stand "tabs" and do them myself!

Jeff


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 21, 2011)

In this picture you can see me vise. On the vise stand is flex seal which I use to help "bond" the initial thread onto the jig head. Nex to it is zap-a-gap ca+. It is used for the final glue for the threads after the jig is complete as well as glueing in the weed guards. I have a pick which is used for separating the skirts, spreading glue and the such. Below that is a good pair of scissors to cut the tabs off of the skirts. A different pair is used to cut weed guards. Under that is the whip finisher. It is the most difficult tool to use, but is used to tie off the jig making the knots. YouTube is the best way to figure out how to use it. 

The next row is a tab of skirts, pipe cleaners used to help me keep things separated. Under that is a bobbin used to hold the thread. I recommend getting a ceramic tipped bobbin to not fray the thread at all. I used big fly thread on it and look real close and under it you can see the bobbin threaded used to get the thread through the bobbin. There is a bad glare on the threader. Sorry. 

All of these tools can be had for less than $100 to get you started. 





O

This is an example of the tabs of skirt material. 

Let me know if there is anything else I can help with. Like I said I am still pretty new at this but have a great teacher and that is the key to my ability so far. Lol


Jeff


----------



## fender66 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's great man...thanks!


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Dec 26, 2011)

Is there some site that sells the rubber for the skirts? I've had a fly tying kit for years and never used it. I retire a year from now and hope to get some fun time in.....


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 26, 2011)

I get all of my skirt material from fishingskirts.com the cheapest and best selection around!

Jeff


----------



## kmsnowman (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice looking jigs.


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2012)

00 mod said:


> I will post his website only if admin allows.......
> 
> Jeff



Sure, no worries here.


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> 00 mod said:
> 
> 
> > I will post his website only if admin allows.......
> ...




https://boneheadcustomjigs.com/

Scan through his slide shows of jigs and you will see what I mean!

His website is not the best, but he can tie anything you want! he is REAL good with hair jigs, and does only custom orders! He will do you right! Tell him Jeff (00 mod) sent ya!


----------



## 00 mod (May 30, 2012)

Just wanted to update this thread with some fish pics caught on my jigs here recently...





















Jeff


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2012)

Awesome job Jeff! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (May 31, 2012)

Wow....those are some great fish! Congrats!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks good! Ive wanted to start tying so I think Im gonna try to get into it soon. I like your hog hat! Woooo Pig Soooie!


----------



## 00 mod (Jul 25, 2012)

Another fatty on a jig!






Jeff


----------



## fender66 (Jul 25, 2012)

00 mod said:


> Another fatty on a jig!
> 
> Jeff



Black and Blue....my favorite! Congrats!


----------



## 00 mod (Jul 26, 2012)

My favorite too!

Jeff


----------

